# Como se si mi pantalla es de led ?



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tengo un asus a53sd, no se si la pantalla es LCD o es LED, pues en las etiquetas no pone nada de la pantalla.

Si le apreto con el dedo, no se queda manchada unos segundos, pero si que se mancha un poquillo mientras apreto, nada mas quitar el dedo se va muy rapida la mancha del color

¿Es de led o lcd?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Todas son LCD , las led solo tienen esa iluminación trasera .


----------



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahh vale. Y ¿como se entonces si es de iluminación led o a tubos?

Tengo un botón (Fn + f7) que apaga la iluminacion, si le alumbro con algo, por ejemplo, luz blanca, se ve, aunque algo oscuro, lo que tengo puesto en el PC


Esque no se como lleva la iluminación.


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2012)

yo tengo una asus k53e que parece ser similar a la tuya.. La mia es led (como dijo dosme, la iluminacion trasera)



moises95 dijo:


> Ahh vale. Y ¿como se entonces si es de iluminación led o a tubos?
> 
> Tengo un botón (Fn + f7) que apaga la iluminacion, si le alumbro con algo, por ejemplo, luz blanca, se ve, aunque algo oscuro, lo que tengo puesto en el PC
> 
> ...



pasa lo mismo con la mia...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno si el sistema de backlight es a tubo fluorescente, cuando ajustas el brillo al minimo, notaras en los bordes muy brillante, respecto al resto de la pantalla. Puesto que los mismos no pueden manejarse en cuanto al brillo.
Pd:/ Para conocer a simple vista si una pantalla es LCD o LED,  veo muy conveniente presionar la misma, puedes estropearla, con solo posicionarse en diferentes angulos, puede notarse el cambio de cromatica, caracteristico de un LCD.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pero todas las led son LCD ( de liquido) ¿No? 
Voy a a probar lo de los lados haber si es de tubos o led.

Los bordes no los noto mas brillantes, pero nose, quizas sea LED



maezca dijo:


> yo tengo una asus k53e que parece ser similar a la tuya.. La mia es led (como dijo dosme, la iluminacion trasera)
> 
> 
> 
> pasa lo mismo con la mia...




Entonces quizas sea led  mas si los bordes no estan muy brillantes al bajar brillo.

Otra cosa, la iluminacion led de la pantalla se gasta?, es decir, se oscurece con el tiempo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2012)

Amigo, se te ve muy obsesionado con este tema... cual es tu duda? o que te aqueja?.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, se te ve muy obsesionado con este tema... cual es tu duda? o que te aqueja?.



Obesionado?    Porque? Solo pregunto varias dudas normales para saber si es LED  

Solo quiero saber si es de LED, como comprobarlo a simple vista, porque desmontar no puedo desmontar esto...

Y eso, ¿Las LED son LCD (cristal) ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lo mas facil... busca el numero de parte en internet y la hoja de datos de la laptop (o de la pantalla) te dira si es led o fluoresente

NO DESARMES el LCD!!!, ya que es extremadamente delicado y dificil de volver a armar sobretodo si es con lampara fluorecente, es muy facil de romper....


----------



## tiago (Oct 24, 2012)

Mira, así, a a ojo, te puedo decir que las que llevan lámpara CCFL suelen ser mas gruesas que las LED.
Las pantallas que portan panel LED, son bastante mas finitas. Así es como lo puedes saber a simple vista, sin abrir ni desmontar nada. Si la pantalla es de 15,6" es LED casi con toda seguridad, de ese tamaño en LCD se han fabricado pocos modelos.
Todo depende si puedes comparar con otras pantallas, o si estás acostumbrado a trabajar entre portátiles.
Todas son LCD, lo que ocurre es que las llamadas "LCD" (Llamadas así para diferenciarlas de las LED), se iluminan por la parte de abajo con una lámpara CCFL.
O por la parte de abajo y arriba si el panel es de doble lámpara.
Son como tubitos fluorescentes de 1'2 - 1'5 m/m de grosor y bastante delicados por los extremos y como te han dicho, fáciles de romper.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 25, 2012)

Las caracteristicas del portatil dijo:
			
		

> Pantalla / Resolución: 15,6" brillante / 1366x768.



Entonces lo mas seguro es que sea de LED.

Pero tambien dice en el manual:



			
				El manual  dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza un panel LCD TFT



Las LCD TFT son mejores que las LCD ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD


----------



## moises95 (Oct 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD



Justamente mirava eso, por eso creo que son mejores esas que las LCD.

Entonces es de led seguro, porque si tiene esas pulgadas...


----------



## tiago (Oct 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Justamente mirava eso, por eso creo que son mejores esas que las LCD.
> 
> Entonces es de led seguro, porque si tiene esas pulgadas...



Ya digo que también existen algunos modelos con lámpara en formato 15,6". Pero yo afirmaría que es LED.
¿Te lo acabas de comprar?

Saludos.

Foto de las celdillas TFT de mi pantalla:


----------



## moises95 (Oct 25, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Ya digo que también existen algunos modelos con lámpara en formato 15,6". Pero yo afirmaría que es LED.
> ¿Te lo acabas de comprar?
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene varios meses, unos 6 meses. Valla, que creo que siendo nuevo es mas probable de ser led.

La pantalla tiene en el filo casi 0,5Cm o algo así de anchura, no es muy gruesa.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 25, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Obesionado?    Porque? Solo pregunto varias dudas normales para saber si es LED
> 
> Solo quiero saber si es de LED, como comprobarlo a simple vista, porque desmontar no puedo desmontar esto...
> 
> Y eso, ¿Las LED son LCD (cristal) ?



Amigo moises95, le extiendo mis disculpas, si se sintio ofendido, solo que lo vi de esa manera.
Un saludo.-


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola ! Saludos 

Amigo las pantallas de LCD no son mas que una membrana iluminada por canales(como cables que hacen resistencia uno con otro)estas son iluminadas por luz trasera..., las pantallas de LED son duras(al hacer presion sobre estas, no pasa nada)ya que son resistentes y no necesitan luz trasera ya que estos propios generan la suya..., las pantallas de PLASMA son las que al presionarlas... el liquido se decolora... se vuelve a tono blanco...(caracteristica del liquido "plasma" que es manipulado con corriente electrica...) estas tambien llevan luz trasera...

Espero te sirva mi informacion ! la verdad es experiencia...  Saludos ! n_n


----------



## tiago (Dic 29, 2012)

moskbron dijo:


> Hola ! Saludos
> 
> Amigo las pantallas de LCD no son mas que una membrana iluminada por canales(como cables que hacen resistencia uno con otro)estas son iluminadas por luz trasera..., las pantallas de LED son duras(al hacer presion sobre estas, no pasa nada)ya que son resistentes y no necesitan luz trasera ya que estos propios generan la suya..., las pantallas de PLASMA son las que al presionarlas... el liquido se decolora... se vuelve a tono blanco...(caracteristica del liquido "plasma" que es manipulado con corriente electrica...) estas tambien llevan luz trasera...
> 
> Espero te sirva mi informacion ! la verdad es experiencia...  Saludos ! n_n



Hablamos de pantallas para Pc portátil.

Las pantallas LED de los PC son simples pantallas TFT pero que en lugar de estar iluminadas por la parte inferior (1 lámpara) o por la parte inferior y superior (2 lámparas) tipo CCFL, están iluminadas por diodos LED.

Es cierto que existen paneles LED que están formados por miles de diodos LED RGB, pero no es el caso de los PC. Los paneles hechos con LED RGB suelen ser para los marcadores de los estadios, pantallas para publicidad urbana, aeropuertos etc ...

Saludos.


----------

